# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những điểm ăn Buffet ngon tại Hà Nội

## lehniemtin

*1. Hệ thống nhà hàng Sen*

Hệ thống nhà hàng Sen gồm có 3 nhà hàng tại 3 vị trí khác nhau: Sen Tây Hồ, Sen Hà Thành và Sen Nam Thanh.




Sen Tây Hồ nằm trong khuôn viên công viên nước Hồ Tây - 614 Lạc Long Quân với không gian thoáng đãng và rộng rãi, lên tới 12.000m2. Bên ngoài nhà hàng còn có khu vườn rộng và lãng mạn, thơ mộng, các bạn có thể ngồi đây trò chuyện hoặc chụp ảnh trước hoặc sau khi ăn.


Sen Hà Thành nằm ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố, trên con phố Bùi Thị Xuân và ngay gần toà nhà Vincom. Nhà hàng này có không gian khiêm tốn hơn, gồm có 3 tầng được thiết kế theo các phong cách khác nhau với sức chứa khoảng 300 khách.

Nhà hàng thứ ba trong chuỗi hệ thống nhà hàng của Sen nằm trên con đường Nguyễn Du. Đây được coi là nhà hàng cao cấp nhất trong chuỗi hệ thống này.  


Giá buffet tại hệ thống nhà hàng Sen khác nhau tuỳ theo buổi trưa hay buổi tối, ngày thường hay cuối tuần. Trong đó nhà hàng Sen Tây Hồ có giá rẻ hơn cả, từ 190.000 – 350.000,  tiếp đến là Sen Hà Thành từ 250.000- 350.000, và cuối cùng là Sen Nam Thanh, từ 290.000-420.000.

Số lượng món ăn ở đây khá phong phú từ Âu cho đến Á  với nhiều món ngon như tôm hùm nướng format, cá trình nướng, cá lăng nướng, bánh cuốn, bún ốc, phở... với chất lượng tương đối ổn.

Với không gian đẹp, món ăn phong phú,  chất lượng tương đối và giá cả khá hợp lý, hệ thống nhà hàng Sen đang là điểm đến không chỉ của người Việt Nam mà cả người nước ngoài. 
 Mình đã đến ăn ở nhà hàng Sen Tây Hồ, phải nói la rất đa dạng về món ăn, giá cả lại rẻ nữa. Vào đó đến hoa mắt với các món ăn ở đó. Các bạn nên đến Sen Tây Hồ thưởng thức 1 lần cho biết. Rất ngon bổ rẻ đó.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Sen Hà Thành - 77 Bùi Thị Xuân*

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Sen Nam Thanh - 84B Nguyễn Du*

*2. Ngọc Mai -  Lê Ngọc Hân*

Nằm trên tầng 17 của toà nhà Ruby Plaza - 44, phố Lê Ngọc Hân, nhà hàng Ngọc Mai là lựa chọn thích hợp cho những người vừa muốn thưởng thức đồ ăn ngon vừa được ngắm Hà Nội từ trên cao.  Hơn nữa, thiết kế của quán cũng khá đẹp, vừa sang trọng, ấm cúng vừa lãng mạn.


Mặc dù chỉ có 1 tầng nhưng với diện tích hơn 700m2, nhà hàng có thể chứa từ 50 đến 100 khách. Ngoài ra, nhà hàng còn có phòng Vip dành cho những bạn muốn có không gian riêng tư.


Đồ ăn ở đây cũng khá phong phú được chế biến theo nhiều phong cách khác nhau. Bên cạnh các món ăn truyền thống của Việt Nam như Bún ốc, bún riêu, Bánh xèo Nam Bộ, Chả các Lã Vọng, bánh đúc, bánh cuốn…, bạn còn được thưởng thức các món ăn đẳng cấp Quốc tế như Bò Úc, Cừu Newzeland, Shashimi Sushi Nhật Bản, thịt đà điểu, cá sấu, ba ba…

 
Những món ăn này được chia thành các góc ẩm thực khác nhau như góc Nhật, góc Salad, góc Hải Sản, khu đồ nướng, khu Chợ Quê…

Giá buffet ở đây khác nhau tuỳ thuộc vào ban ngày hay buổi tối, từ 207.000 – 257.000.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Ngọc Mai - 44 Lê Ngọc Hân*

*3. Brother’s cafe - Nguyễn Thái Học*

Nằm tại số 26 Nguyễn Thái Học với diện tích khá khiêm tốn và số lượng món ăn không nhiều nhưng Brother’s cafe lại là điểm đến của rất nhiều khách trong nước và quốc tế nhờ chất lượng món ăn khá ổn của mình.


Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Việt Nam, với nhiều món ăn độc đáo khắp ba miền đất Việt như phở, hủ tiếu, bún Huế, bún riêu, bún thang, bún măng, bún mọc, bún chả cá... .
Giá buhffet ở đây khác nhau tuỳ thuộc ban ngày hay buổi tối, ngày thường hay cuối tuần, từ 12,5 USD – 23 USD.


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Brother’s cafe - Nguyễn Thái Học*



_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## giangcanon

mình ăn ở cái nhà hàng sen tây hồ thấy cũng được!

----------


## dung89

Ăn ở Sen rất thích hợp cho những ai muốn check in  :Big Grin:

----------


## dung89

Ra Sen hồ Tây rất đẹp, đồ ăn cũng được

----------

